# Showoff some new filters



## kilo17 (Mar 7, 2013)

So after watching Steve's DVD I decided I wanted some bigger coffee filters like he has and I ordered the Second largest I could find. Well they came in today and I wanted to share the humor... The smaller filter is a typical 12 cup filter. I am not sure what organization uses these but I sure don't want to be present I'm the mornings where they do...keith


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

I think they're great! It allows me to gravity filter several gallons in just a few short minutes. 8) 
Phil


----------



## kkmonte (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL i did the same thing, bought the 10 gallon Coffee Urn filters, i could cut holes in them and wear them as a diaper!


----------



## Captobvious (Mar 12, 2013)

where'd you get those big boys at?


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought mine here:
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/bunn-20131-0000-coffee-filter-24-1-4-urn-style-10-gallon-252-cs/234201310000.html

Phil


----------



## Captobvious (Mar 12, 2013)

philddreamer said:


> I bought mine here:
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/bunn-20131-0000-coffee-filter-24-1-4-urn-style-10-gallon-252-cs/234201310000.html
> 
> Phil



Awesome!!! Can't wait to get some, those 12 cup coffee filters take FOREVER!


----------



## kilo17 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got them off Amazon...


----------



## Ashaman (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there,

Does anyone know where I can get these types of filter in Australia?

I have searched a number of websites and shipping for the ones listed is $100 - same story with Amazon generally.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Ashaman!
You should try restaurants that serve coffee in big quantities; ask them where they get their filters.
Take care!
Phil


----------



## mikeinkaty (Apr 1, 2013)

philddreamer said:


> I bought mine here:
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/bunn-20131-0000-coffee-filter-24-1-4-urn-style-10-gallon-252-cs/234201310000.html
> 
> Phil



Gees Golly! I tried that place and the 9-3/4" filters were $8 but the shipping was $13 !!!!!!!!!!!! 9-3/4" would be a much better fit for my buchner funnel.

Added later. I went to a discount grocery store today and they had the regular 12 cup coffee filters but they were 1" bigger diameter than the usual. Made by Bunn and were $1.49 / box of 100. This size fits my 4" buchner funnel much better. I got 2 boxes.

Mike


----------



## Ashaman (Apr 1, 2013)

Double Post - sorry.

I'll use it to ask the question - any viable alternatives to these types of filter that might be more readily accessible?


----------



## Ashaman (Apr 1, 2013)

philddreamer said:


> Hi Ashaman!
> You should try restaurants that serve coffee in big quantities; ask them where they get their filters.
> Take care!
> Phil




I'll give it a go - but it seems here in Australia no-one uses that type of filter - 95% of shops and restaurants make espresso style coffee here in Oz - which is good for the taste buds but bad for easy access to Bunn style filters.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been using the multi-gallon coffee filters for 5 years now, but I still use the small ones for smaller jobs. I have a small plastic colander that matches the small ones (12 cup) and fits perfectly in the top of my 4-L beakers. When you get the large filters make sure you buy the 18" ones for the colanders that fit the top of a 5 gallon bucket. The 14" filters don't fill the large colander all the way to the top, but they do fit the medium , or normal sized kitchen colander, just fine. These medium ones fit the top of a two gallon bucket perfectly.

I keep several sizes of plastic colanders with matching filter papers on hand for whatever sized batch I am running. I buy 500-1000 of the filters at a time. I have three of the 5 gallon sized colanders, four of the kitchen sized colanders (2 gallon), and one of the small ones (4 Liter). I use all of these mainly for my coarse filtrations to remove large debris from solutions before settling followed by vacuum filtration after decanting.

When buying the plastic colanders, be sure to get the ones that are perfectly round and not the oval ones. You also want to make sure they are made of the opaque white plastic and not the thin transparent stuff. 

Steve


----------

